# Handwash sink



## hawkeye77 (Feb 20, 2009)

Have a really basic question. I do mainly residential plumbing. I am starting a commercial project it is a bar the owners are renovating before they open can a hand wash sink be drained indirectly into a waste receptor?


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

hawkeye77 said:


> Have a really basic question. I do mainly residential plumbing. I am starting a commercial project it is a bar the owners are renovating before they open can a hand wash sink be drained indirectly into a waste receptor?


Do you have any other choice?


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Where are you located?


----------



## hawkeye77 (Feb 20, 2009)

Gargalaxy said:


> Do you have any other choice?


 the only other choice would be breaking up the cement and tile and installing a new branch for the hand sink. I'm in michigan . Work is ipc


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

hawkeye77 said:


> Have a really basic question. I do mainly residential plumbing. I am starting a commercial project it is a bar the owners are renovating before they open can a hand wash sink be drained indirectly into a waste receptor?





hawkeye77 said:


> the only other choice would be breaking up the cement and tile and installing a new branch for the hand sink. I'm in michigan . Work is ipc


How far is it? That's the proper way to do it but its nothing on the code that say that you can't drained indirectly into a floor sink or any waste receptor (not that I recall now). Just remember your air gap if you will drained indirectly.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

hawkeye77 said:


> Have a really basic question. I do mainly residential plumbing. I am starting a commercial project it is a bar the owners are renovating before they open can a hand wash sink be drained indirectly into a waste receptor?





hawkeye77 said:


> the only other choice would be breaking up the cement and tile and installing a new branch for the hand sink. I'm in michigan . Work is ipc



How far is it? That's the right way to do it but its nothing on the ot that I recall now). Just remember your air gap if you will drained indirectly.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Hand wash sinks need to be directly connected to the drainage system here, and vented of course.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Everywhere is different, but here in Texas due to the health code all hand sinks in prep areas that are being specifically used for washing hands must have an indirect method of drainage in order to keep the sink sanitary. That being said it is not always enforced in the smaller towns .


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I've seen hand wash sinks behind bars with indirect wastes.


----------



## hawkeye77 (Feb 20, 2009)

Flyout95 said:


> I've seen hand wash sinks behind bars with indirect wastes.


thats exactly where it's going so we will see if t becomes an issue


----------

